# pushing a hawk



## Boenairgeez (Sep 4, 2006)

i saw my first 2 pigeons pushing a hawk over the trees in my back yard. He had that hawk right on his shoulders and away they went. Do hawk proof pigeons or nearly hawkproof exist.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Haven't heard of it yet, but would be great.
Maybe it was a baby hawk and he is not too smart yet.

Reti


----------



## Boenairgeez (Sep 4, 2006)

*i just bought 6 more pigeons*

4 homers and 2 runts.try not to feed th hawk this time.


----------

